# Update on Toby's Spleen Nodule and Enlarged Lymph Node



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We had another abdominal ultrasound done this morning by a certified internist on Toby to monitor his splenetic nodule (since Feb 2012) and enlarged lymph node (since June 2010 and aspirated/biopsied as reactive) and we got *FANTASTIC* news! *The spleen nodule is now undetectable and the enlarged lymph node is now normal in size. *

We are very happy as these two things nagged me in the back of my mind since discovery. 

The only two things we've changed in the last 6 months for Toby are:
1. Switch to a prescription kibble recommended for his digestive issues by his regular veterinarian.
2. Put him on a regular dose of Denamarin, which is protective of his liver and is recommended by his acupuncture vet for all geriatric dogs.


I asked the internist about follow up, thinking none was needed. The internist surprised me and said given his breed, Golden Retriever, and his age, 8 1/2, he recommended six month follow up ultrasounds if our finances allowed it. He does it himself on his geriatric Australian shepherd. Toby's regular vet is now recommending annual screening sonograms for senior Golden Retrievers. I don't know if we will do a sonogram every 6 months or even every 12 months at this point--it's something the hubby and I will need to consider and discuss.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy for Toby!!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I must gave lost my long reply when I sent??
Do you recall the size of the spleen nodules?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



dallas gold said:


> we had another abdominal ultrasound done this morning by a certified internist on toby to monitor his splenetic nodule (since feb 2012) and enlarged lymph node (since june 2010 and aspirated/biopsied as reactive) and we got *fantastic* news! *the spleen nodule is now undetectable and the enlarged lymph node is now normal in size. *:d:d
> 
> we are very happy as these two things nagged me in the back of my mind since discovery.
> 
> ...


i am so happy for toby's good news!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news for Toby


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You must be so relieved!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

a bit beyond me but sounds like great news for Toby


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:bowrofl:TOOOOBY....TOOOOOBY....TOOOOBY...:dblthumb2..WHOOT WHOOT BIG GUY!!!! 


:You_Rock_43


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Such good News


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KathyL said:


> I must gave lost my long reply when I sent??
> Do you recall the size of the spleen nodules?


It was small, and the internist had a special name for it, said these things can grow on older dogs. After 2 follow up ultrasounds spaced one month and then 2 months apart, he was almost positive it was benign, but recommended a follow up for this month to see if it had increased in size. If it had we'd need to discuss options, but fortunately we got better news that it is no longer detectable on ultrasound.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay!! I am happy for the great news! Way to go, Tobynator!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great news Anne!!! 

I asked my vet how in the world I could have ever known Tucker would have had a spontaneous lung collapse.

Hmmm, x-rays every month she said.

Twice a year visits and checkups for my seniors at minimum, never know. They just seem so gosh darn happy and healthy but we never know. I really fear the hemangio thing with Fiona. Both parents died at 10 1/2 years. I'm not dwelling on it and enjoy every day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Great news Anne!!!
> 
> I asked my vet how in the world I could have ever known Tucker would have had a spontaneous lung collapse.
> 
> ...


We really don't know what lurks underneath their luscious fur and soulful eyes and we need to go on faith if we are to truly enjoy our bond with our seniors, unless we can afford to buy an ultrasound machine or x-ray machine for home use and learn to use and interpret them! You are right, don't dwell on it and enjoy every day you are blessed to receive! After two hemangio diagnoses in our dogs, the thought of a nodule on his spleen was one of those nagging things in the back of my mind. Now at least I can get that concern out of my head and enjoy him even more!  Finding out the enlarged lymph node is now normal, after two years and an iffy aspirate biopsy result, is simply icing on the cake of relief!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo! This is fantastic news for you and Toby. I am so happy for you, I know this is a huge relief!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So happy for your wonderful news!!!! What are you all doing to celebrate???? I'd say this one calls for lobster and filet and a big bottle of red wine!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> So happy for your wonderful news!!!! What are you all doing to celebrate???? I'd say this one calls for lobster and filet and a big bottle of red wine!


Surf and turf sounds great! Toby celebrated by finally getting fed his breakfast at noon and he's been resting up the remainder of the day. Spending time on his back in the V shaped pillow on the exam table is hard work! He went in all bouncy and excited and came out all mellow and relaxed.  

Toby's reward (sssh, it's a secret)--he's reaching the beach (Galveston) later this summer for his annual vacation!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, Great news!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's fantastic news. So happy for sweet Toby boy and his mom and dad. We need more great news like yours on this forum. Hugs to a sugar boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! That is great news!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Love it! Hooray for Toby. :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such wonderful news! I am so very happy for Toby and for you!

Of my four full-blooded Goldens, two have required a splenectomy for BENIGN growth. One died young from other causes and the other is too young for this to be an issue. Yet. These facts have made me a hearty believer in ultrasounds. Once the spleen ruptures, the dog's chances of surviving drop dramatically and many veterinary surgeons assume cancer and thus recommend letting older dogs go without surgery. We don't like this approach!

By the way, the spleen is part of the immune system. Both of my dogs that needed a splenectomy had experienced a major infection within the previous year. One had infected teeth that required oral surgery. The other had an infected foot that took longer to diagnose than we would have liked and ultimately required surgery. I have a suspicion that there is a link between these infections and the enlargement of their spleens, but I am not a veterinarian. Personally, in the future I will arrange an ultrasound for any older Golden that develops a persistent infection.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So excited for you all!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Can just imagine how relieved you are to get this news for sweet Toby! It sure is good to read of victories for goldens that have spleen issues. I'm sure this like Joker, will give hope to many!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What wonderful news....yipee Toby


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great News!!! Yeah Toby!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention something in my first post that is just so typical Toby, but means we must do one more medical treatment---the facility we visited is a big referral veterinary specialty practice that is the same place where Toby had his cataract removal surgery. They also do oncology there. I posted in his cataract thread about my disgust that the building management doesn't do much to scoop the poop of all the dogs visiting there during the week. Yesterday was a hot day--it was 92 degrees in my enclosed garage at 8:45 a.m. as I was putting Toby in his seat belt restraint in the car! This was a fasting ultrasound and Toby was not happy he did not receive his morning meal before the drive. I decided to park in the shade under a tree planted in a median in the parking lot to keep the car cooler during our visit (it was 96 when we left late morning). As I was unhooking him from the restraint he jumped out of the car and immediately ate some disgusting crunchy poop at his feet.:doh::doh::yuck: I emailed his vet and asked when we should begin the de-worming and asked her to call the prescription in for us. We start today.  We'll repeat in a few more weeks. I wish the building management and/or dog owners would scoop the poop!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Is his name Toby? Sweet little troublemaker.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wwhhooooooo! Go Toby! Go Toby! Party like it's your birthday


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

FANTASTIC new Toby, you have been through so much you deserve a break.........HUGS from NJ!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Way to go Tobynator.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this tonight, Anne. I"m so happy  to hear the good news on Toby!!!!!:artydude:artydude:artydude WE R all doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome news! Toby deserves lots of goodies! A trip to the beach sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I forgot to mention something in my first post that is just so typical Toby, but means we must do one more medical treatment---the facility we visited is a big referral veterinary specialty practice that is the same place where Toby had his cataract removal surgery. They also do oncology there. I posted in his cataract thread about my disgust that the building management doesn't do much to scoop the poop of all the dogs visiting there during the week. Yesterday was a hot day--it was 92 degrees in my enclosed garage at 8:45 a.m. as I was putting Toby in his seat belt restraint in the car! This was a fasting ultrasound and Toby was not happy he did not receive his morning meal before the drive. I decided to park in the shade under a tree planted in a median in the parking lot to keep the car cooler during our visit (it was 96 when we left late morning). As I was unhooking him from the restraint he jumped out of the car and immediately ate some disgusting crunchy poop at his feet.:doh::doh::yuck: I emailed his vet and asked when we should begin the de-worming and asked her to call the prescription in for us. We start today.  We'll repeat in a few more weeks. I wish the building management and/or dog owners would scoop the poop!


Perhaps you should ask your vet to file a complaint...might mean more coming from a paying tenant. And perhaps you should send them the bill for de-worming. They probably won't pay it but it might get their attention!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

YAYYYY!!!!! 

I just saw this Anne!!! I'm so happy to see this good news! 

Lots of love to you all,
Cindy


----------

